# Форум на русском языке  > Решения по информационной безопасности  > Антиспам  >  Опубликованы результаты тестирования спам-фильтров по методике Virus Bulletin

## SDA

Специалисты лаборатории Virus Bulletin провели очередное тестирование антиспам-продуктов. По итогам испытаний четырнадцати участниками из пятнадцати была присуждена награда VBSpam.

Единственным спам-фильтром, не удостоившимся официального одобрения исследователей, стал продукт “Лаборатории Касперского”. Причиной этого послужил идеалистический подход испытателей к условиям тестирования – несмотря на то, что решение от “Касперского” продемонстрировало очень низкий уровень ложных срабатываний, оно пропустило больше спама, чем остальные.

Впрочем, эксперты Virus Bulletin в целом выразили удовлетворенность общим уровнем эффективности решений для защиты от спама, присутствующих на рынке.

По словам руководителя проекта антиспам-тестирования Virus Bulletin Мартина Грутена, разработчики подобных продуктов прилагают серьезные усилия для того, чтобы защитить почтовые ящики конечных пользователей от спама, несмотря на то, что за последние 10 лет он превратился в обширное поле деятельности для киберпреступников.

Особенно отличившимися на сей раз были названы такие антиспам-решения, как MailMarshal, SpamTitan, Microsoft Forefront, Symantec Brightmail и Webroot.

http://www.virusbtn.com/vbspam/index

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## craftix

Уже не первый тест, в котором разница между результатами в несколько процентов воспринимают критически. Ну что же, буду считать, что со спамом касперский не так хорошо справляется, как другие. Все равно я антиспамами не пользуюсь (к счастью).

----------

